

Google Doesn't Understand People - JoelMarsh
http://thehipperelement.com/articles/google-doesnt-understand-people/

======
NicoJuicy
Try Google Now, it's awesome and it understands me!

Try Ingress, it's a whicked game Google developped!

Try Android, if you like something more (widgets, tasker, ...), it's superior!

Try products of the Nexus-line, low prices for quality hard- and software.

Try Apple, keep your UI the same for 5 years, use only icons as UI and sell
your devices with 50% profits. Gain traction because of the narcisme of your
users..

(PS. If you want to know why Apple is not adding Widgets, it's because it
would be to difficult their users).

